# Forums over gezondheid en welzijn > Kanker Forum >  Aloe Vera gezondheidsprodukten

## de helper

Er zijn op dit forum veel mensen met gezondheidsklachten, er worden ook veel oplossingen geboden, die soms ook ongewenste bijwerkingen geven. Aloe vera is een zeer krachtig 100% natuurlijk produkt, dat voor heel veel klachten een juist produkt in het assortiment heeft. Op dit moment zijn geen bijwerkingen bekend van Aloe Vera. 
Zijn er hier personen die het aan durven om deze produkten te gaan gebruiken om een betere kwaliteit van het leven te krijgen. Jij hierdoor lekkerder in je vel komt te zitten, dit voor je omgeving merkbaar zal zijn.
Wil je meer hierover weten maail naar [email protected]

Tot horens,
Aart

----------


## de helper

Dit forum is al regelmatig bezocht, alleen komt er geen reactie los. Is er geen behoefte om een beter leven te krijgen, of is de gedachte van het zal veel geld gaan kosten?
Graag een reactie hierop.

Aart

----------


## Marie

je bent niet de eerste die hier probeert te verdienen aan andermans ellende
we hebben hier al mensen gehad die beweerden dat ze kanker en andere ernstige ziektes konden genezen met aloe vera.
jaja de enige die er een beter leven van krijgt ben jij.

----------


## de helper

Hoi Marie,
Het gaat mij er niet om geld te verdienen, het belangrijkste is dat mensen met Aloe Vera geholpen kunnen worden. Ik probeer dit op zo een manier onder de aandacht te brengen. Helaas wordt er soms negatief tegenaan gekeken door mensen die problemen hebben en dit zien als; dat er door anderen misbruik van gemaakt wordt.
Nou bij mij is dat dus niet het geval, ik probeer mensen weer op het juiste spoor te krijgen en daar mag naar mijns inziens een vergoeding tegenover staan, zolang het niet buiten proporties gaat. Het is zelfs zo dat mensen met een ziekte zelfs gratis de mogelijkheid hebben om Aloe Vera te kunnen gebruiken. 
Groetjes.

----------


## Gast: Aart

Er zijn mensen met veel klachten en problemen en er graag vanaf komen. Soms lukt dit met een handige tip, maar veelal lukt dit niet.
De reguliere gezondheidszorg biedt dan ook al geen uitkomst meer, de problemen blijven namelijk. Je gaat je hulp dan zoeken in het alternatieve circuit, waar regelmatig goede resultaten worden verkregen. Het nadeel is dat dit met kosten gepaard gaat.

In het alternatieve circuit heeft Aloe Vera hele goede resultaten geboekt. Ook aan dit produkt zit een kostenplaatje en het is voor vele moeilijk om even te zeggen doe dat voor mij maar. Zij hebben al veel geprobeerd met een slecht resultaat en hebben het idee weer geld in de sloot.

Om mensen toch kennis te laten maken met Aloe Vera en de goede werking ervan "kom je alleen achter door het zelf te gebruiken" zijn er proefmonsters. Deze proefmonsters zijn relatief goedkoop *0,30* per monster waar je afhankelijk van het soort 1 tot 3 keer mee kan doen. Je hebt maar 1 tot 3 monsters nodig om de werking van Aloe Vera te ervaren.

De monsters kun je gebruiken voor psoriasis, huidproblemen, tanden spieren en vele andere soorten problemen.

Over Aloe Vera zijn vele boeken te verkrijgen wat Aloe Vera is en wat het voor u als mens kan betekenen.

Wilt u meer informatie kun je hierop reageren of eventueel mailen naar [email protected]

----------


## dodo

Hoi,

Mensen ik wil geen ruzie, maar wel wetenschappelijke bewijzen. Ik heb ook een keer aloe vera gebruikt met succes voor een kwaal.

tot z.........

----------


## lena41

hallo
hebben jullie die ook met cranberry erin,die is namelijk goed voor je blaas.
wat kost zo,n fles?
ik heb er in het verleden veel baat bij gehad hielp goed bij blaasonsteking

----------


## Aart

Hallo Lena,

Heb de Aloe Vera ook met cranberry erin.
Je kunt me een mail sturen [email protected]
Dan kan ik je verder alle informatie geven.

Tot horens,
Aart

----------

